# P22 holster



## jackG (Apr 28, 2011)

I carry a handgun when hunting. It's for snakes, finishing shots, etc. This year I've added a P22 for that purpose. So far I've been unable to find a hip holster for the P22. Everything is either high ride for concealment, or a shoulder rig. Does anyone have any suggestions? Perhaps there is a holster intended for another gun that could be substituted. Thanks.


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

Check out bagmaster.com . I have a P22 also and have one. It's a cordura that you can switch L or R with a steel belt clip. Look for holster size OM.


----------

